

Ask HN: Has HN had a facelift or is it just me? - zxcvb

Just logged onto HN after install the new Kubuntu and I was confronted with this: http://imgur.com/28d4.png<p>Is this a new look (large bold fonts) or is this a KDE/ubuntu thing?
======
alexk
it's just you :)

~~~
zxcvb
As usual Linux firefox is the sux. I don't see how it manages to render HN
news so differently to the windows version.

------
genoa
try this:

sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts sudo fc-cache -fv

~~~
zxcvb
Already did that, they came as part of the restricted extras package

